# Neuro Feedback- Brain Mapping- Just started it.



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Backstory- I have been seeing the same mental health counselor, once a week, since my DP began in December 2014. We have tried everything&#8230; Parts work, meditating, mindfulness, EMDR, all of which of failed. His name is David. And bless his heart, he never gives up on me.

I feel so depersonalized, that I am completely baffled as to how I function on a daily basis. Everything about myself, my life, my face, my memories, my parents, my home, my family- seems foreign and unfamiliar.

Everything about being alive, my existence, your existence, nature, my physical form, the universe, my consciousness, and just being alive in general, feels terrifying and strange and fake and The Matrix/The Truman Show/in a nightmare/in a dream/impossible/unfathomable.

Main Story-
David was somehow turned onto the work of a Dr. Curtis Cripe, out of Scottsdale, Arizona. He employs neuroengineering as a technique that uses modern applied neuroscience methods, to remedy cognitive dysfunction. The practice of neuroengineering is composed of general analysis and remediation methods that have emerged as a practical application to many advanced clinical problems. Dr. Cripe calls the multifaceted combination of data collection, analysis and remediation the BrainRecovery Program.

In a nutshell. David has numerous patients who we thought could benefit from this. So Dr.Cripe flew in from Arizona and I signed up for his brain mapping treatments. He does not accept insurance. The fee for the actual brain mapping was $2000. Basically the brain mapping was an EEG. They put the hat and the wires on my head, much too tightly and it gave me a headache. Which caused me stress. (I later learned that this was intentional.) I then had to answer questions, do activities, and play "games", all of which was done on the laptop in front of me. Then there was a period of silence and relaxation with my eyes closed, followed by silence and relaxation with my eyes open. Then it was over. It took about a week to get the results back.

The entire point of this, is pinpointing which parts of my brain are under functioning, over functioning, or simply not connected to each other. My report found severe under functioning in my insula- The insulae are believed to be involved in consciousness and play a role in diverse functions usually linked to emotion or the regulation of the body's homeostasis- These functions include PERCEPTION, motor control, SELF-AWARENESS, cognitive functioning, and interpersonal experience. There are many other things that were overproducing and underproducing&#8230; From the way he explained it, a lot of the connections that would normally regulate my perceptions of reality are under functioning. My temporal lobe's, and my memories, or under functioning as well. Apparently it is also very obvious that I used to be a very heavy drinker.

Honestly, I'm not a fucking genius and I really can't interpret the majority of this report. But the main point here, is supposedly all of these underfunctioning and over functioning and crossed wires and whatnots, can be fixed with hand selected courses and treatments, which he will choose based off of the results of my brain mapping This therapy will also be done on the laptop, using certain activities and games and blah blah blah... These treatments must happen three days a week, for eight weeks&#8230; At the end of the eight weeks, my brain will get remapped. For another 2000 freaking dollars.. And if there are still areas that need to be worked on? Another eight weeks of treatment. And so on.

Honestly? Do I believe that a series of computer games and activities are going to suddenly correct the imbalances in my brain, and I will go back to normal? Not really. But feeling hopeless is pretty normal for me since this DP started. As I write this, I am literally fucking baffled as to how words are formed and sentences are made and all of you people will somehow understand them. I'm laying in my beautifully decorated bedroom, feeling like I snuck into someone else's house and I don't really belong here. When memories of my life pop into my head, it makes me physically ill, because I don't feel like they belong to me. I don't feel like I actually lived them.

I won't kill myself, but that doesn't stop me from wishing for death&#8230; So in theory- am I going to try this ridiculous sounding treatment? Yes.

I did ask the doctor if he had ever treated anyone with DP. He told me about a young man from outside of the United States, who was so far into his DP, that he had already selected the day he was planning on ending his life. This young man's mother, asked him to just try one more thing, and if it didn't work, she would give him her blessing&#8230; he needed about four sets of this treatment, but apparently now, he is DP free. He related to the doctor, something that really resonated with me. He said- "I used to believe I lived in the matrix. Now I can't think of that as anything more than a silly movie plot."

That's where I want to be.

This is his website, and has some basic information about his treatments. http://ntlgroupinc.com/curtis-cripe-phd/

Another article that mentions using it. http://drweyrich.weyrich.com/disorders/depersonalization.html

The institute in Arizona where it is used- http://scottsdaleneurofeedback.com/services/qeeg-brain-mapping/

I know there are a few threads on here already about neurofeedback. But what's one more, right... I will let you know as the weeks progress, if its helping or working. And if it doesn't- it's looking like I'm going to spend about $6000 dollars finding out it's bullshit and I'm just fucked for life.

I would really welcome anyone's input, discussion, experiences, opinions&#8230; Anything at all. Thanks


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I was thinking of doing neurofeedback but I just don't have the time right now. I'll probably consider it when I get a break in my work schedule though. From what I understand biofeedback, which is a type of neurofeedback (I think), could be really beneficial as well.

Also interesting in that you're the second person I've read about who's gotten an EEG that's reported problems with the insula...


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I will gladly email/text/post the full report of the brain mapping, if anyone wants to see it. Just to get an idea of what it consists of. Just send me a PM and I'll send it over


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. I hope it helps… Does anyone else on here have any experience or success with this Neuro feedback brain mapping stuff?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for this post....This also backs up my theory that this is all down to chemical imbalance....The question I want answered is can chemical imbalance be resolved without medicines?

Best of luck with this! Hope it works out well for ya!


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

I once went to a country outside the USA and I said to this guy, "What is up with this place?"

He said: "Lots of questions. .....No answers."

Time is the only true healer.

We live in an age where people go to the ER for spice, bath salt overdoses. Where political opposition is poisoned with 'mercury' as was the case in the Ukraine. This is hardly a safe world. And most people like to hide behind these banal ideals of saving the planet and using the excuse that everything is done for the safety of the family unit.

Use biofeedback. ...Just be careful, generally speaking. Most people don't have YOUR best interest in mind. Remember that.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

man, thanks for writing all of that. Think I might look into it as well. I checked his website out....looks like he has developed several programs, games, etc

Pretty interesting....keep us updated


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Today was my 18th session, out of a total 24… (The regimen is three sessions a week, for eight weeks.) I can honestly say that I have noticed absolutely ZERO changes. Zero changes in my DP/DR, zero changes in my intelligence, memory, information retention. Virtually fucking nothing. After the24th treatment, I will have a repeat QEEG, and I will be able to see on paper, if something worked, even though I don't feel like anything has. I mean, even the drive to his office is enough to make me feel like I need to be committed. Going outside is absolutely mind-boggling. The existence of anything at all, is mind-boggling. I'm literally uncomfortable and scared to be alive. And yes, this brain mapping is running me bankrupt. I'll give you another update after the final session and the repeat QEEG. For any of you that would like to know the details of all the sessions and activities, feel free to PM me


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe it's a joke just kidding. so what now? I get your getting brain mapped but what about treatment. Seriously sounds like a lot of money for a simple brain map that should be free considering mental illness is a quote on quote disease.


----------



## thedude47111 (Jul 18, 2016)

I hate to say this after you've invested so much money, but you should make sure that whoever you're seeing is certified by BCIA. I also recommend someone who does LORETA instead of run-of-the-mill neurofeedback.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Figured I would update this, for anyone who cares. I finished my brain training, and had a brain remapping… There were a couple areas that have been improved, brain function wise… silly shit, like information retention, reaction times, etc.… But it did absolutely nothing for the DPDR. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear that Sam1814....

But thank you so much for sharing your experience....

Im becoming more and more convinced every day that the chemical imbalance that goes hand in hand with DP needs to be addressed medicinally...

Im starting to see more and more people on here reporting success with certain Atypical AntiPsychotics (Myself included) Maybe you should consider that route if you are really at your wits end...

Look after yourself !


----------

